# Looking for a place to sell my work??



## Brat700 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of a site where members can list they woodworking items for sale to the public?
If one does not exsist then I think we should start one, I know there is ebay, but I would think there should be a place where the public could shop for fine woodworking items without all the other stuff.
Jerry


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll help build one… You have my interest. There never was a woodworking only place that I've seen. Especially for quality work. Most people see our stuff then insult us with" I'll give ya $20.00 for that. When it's $30.00 in wood! That the story with us woodworkers. We take pride in our work, so we go OCD on it until we think it's perfect. Waaaay too much time for a box. But thats what we love…..to work the wood!! If we can only make a place for that where educated customers buy from us. The ones who know what they want and recognize quality when they see it. I'll put up a site, if you guys from lumberjocks want to fill it with products. I can manage the orders and we might just create the "L.J.Bay" <~pun intended

anyways if this is of interest to enough of you I'll get it rolling. Please let me know what you think and post if you'd submit your items…..

Frankie

www.getneds.com


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

I would like to hear more about it


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Etsy is a website for the hand made items, a few LJ'ers sell on there.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Finding a site to sell is a lot easyer that finding a site that people buy from. If you find one of those tell me.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

The problem with internet sales is that the people never get a real close look at it, to kick the tires, etc. Plus you've got to ship it, so unless they're small items, you may have to crate them up. Then possible damage in transit. And if they're dissatisfied for some reason, then there's resolving the conflict.

It's best to look for a local outlet, but ttehy're not easy to find either. Art galleries want 40% of retail and in my experience they don't actually sell much merchandise. Consignment shops are a possibility if they sell higher-end materials.

I did a local art fair in my target market area last year, and will be doing it again this year. I can tell it's made a difference - it gives people a chance to see the "real thing," and opens up the possibility of custom work. I sold $1200 last year, but I had initial expenses of $500. This year it's only $150 and I learned what type of items are most likely to sell.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

There are a number of them, Etsy is one and so is Page Buzz, you can list items on the new site I launched recently (free) as well. There are a few items there now. I just checked the stats and there were as many as 16 people on at one time and we had 165 hits, not bad for only being live 2 weeks.
http://www.woodworkerslist.com/

If you have quality built items you should get a reasonable price. I rarely get anyone trying to lo-ball my stuff. I sold 2 walnut Arts & Crafts chairs for $425.00 each about 6 weeks ago, the cushions were another $240.00. When they get back from a trip they want to talk about a 6 cushion couch with end tables built on. I love a challenge.


----------

